# how do i get big pothos leaves?



## markbudde

I just got back from China, and it seemed every restaurant/hotel had these giant pothos plants in their lobby. I know that the pothos we use are actually immature babies, so how do I get big leaves like this? Wikipedia says the leaves can get up to 100 cm long (1 yard)!


----------



## Scott

Welcome back.

Sunlight and time. That's it.

I have had them start to get bigger in a larger tank where I ignored the plant for a few years. 

s


----------



## markbudde

Thanks. And the trip was awesome! I didn't see any darts though.
-mark


----------



## dwdragon

My Pothos definately exploded in growth and size of leaves after I put the grow lights in my tank.

I think it would be a combination of the moisture and lots and lots of light.


----------



## dom

in my neighborhood they grow on trees and they are freaking huge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrywitmore

The last post I think it most likely the key. They leaves tend to get large once the plant grows higher in the canopy or in the greenhouse. If it does not do this the leaves never get really large. The smaller leaves are a trait of the rambling phase. Once it finds a nice place to climb it begins to put on larger leaves. Small plants you see with mature leaves are normally tip cuttings from a mature plant. Many Aroids do not revert to juvenile leaves once cut so they continue to grow the large leaves. It will never get really large leaves in a terrarium!

OK, I know I sound like a broken record but this is not a Pothos. Pothos is a common name for this plant and it's really Epipremnum aureum I believe. Pothos species look nothing like this plant. Here's some Pothos species.

POTHOS


----------



## JoshH

Yeah I was thinking the same thoughts a few days ago when I was in Miami and the Bahamas....even the ones growing up the walls outside the airport had huge three foot leaves! I guess they are kinda like Monstera and Rhaphidophora with the regards to juvi/mature leaves. I didn't know true Phothos looked like that....


----------



## harrywitmore

Yes many of the Aroids are this way. I have found that Monstera deliciosa will develop huge leaves without climbing. I had a pot of what I thought were pretty big leaves (approx 1') in the greenhouse a few years back. One piece grew over the side and places a root in the mulch I had covering the floor. Well, it took off and the leaves got larger and large very fast until they were about 4'. It then bloomed! It was very cool. I then had to remove it as it was taking over the greenhouse. I still have the pot of the small leaves though but I keep it in check.


----------



## ggazonas

Wow that thing is enormous. Now id there anyway to keep pothos from getting that large. If you continously cut it back will it stay in its immature state?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

So do all Pothos sp. have flat petioles?


----------



## harrywitmore

The ones I have seem to flatten the bigger the stem is. There aren't many Pothos in cultivation but all I have seen tend to have them.


----------

